# When Is Do I Have To Prime Drywall Patches Before Painting



## RILEY PAINTING (Oct 17, 2007)

Why Is It That When I Paint Over Drywall Patches Without Priming Some Times The Paint Bubbles And Some Times It Will Be Ok.i'm Talking About Painting With A Eggshell Paint.i Have Found In The Past If I Leave The Spots Long Enough The Bubbles Will Suck Back Into The Wall But Other Times It Will Turn Into A Major Problem.


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

RILEY PAINTING said:


> Why Is It That When I Paint Over Drywall Patches Without Priming Some Times The Paint Bubbles And Some Times It Will Be Ok.i'm Talking About Painting With A Eggshell Paint.i Have Found In The Past If I Leave The Spots Long Enough The Bubbles Will Suck Back Into The Wall But Other Times It Will Turn Into A Major Problem.


Depends on what kind of mud they used. Hot mud needs to be primed before painting.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

wackman said:


> Depends on what kind of mud they used. Hot mud needs to be primed before painting.


We prime all patches, no matter what type of mud was used, otherwise the sheen of the paint will read differently on the new mud and that patch will be very obvious, even on flat wall paint.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

Please stop capitalizing all your words, it makes your posts difficult to read. Humans read words based on shape recognition, not actually reading each letter and your capitalization really messes that up.


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

DeanV said:


> Please stop capitalizing all your words, it makes your posts difficult to read. Humans read words based on shape recognition, not actually reading each letter and your capitalization really messes that up.


It's funny, I didn't even notice that till you pointed it out. What a lot of extra work....

Yeah, we prime everything too, I was just explaining why some patches won't take the paint at all and some do (even if they are obvious).


----------



## RILEY PAINTING (Oct 17, 2007)

Ok point taken about the typing.What i use to patch is durabond(20 minute)and i prime the spots one time with the eggshell paint.Let it dry .And then paint the whole area with the same paint.As i said before sometimes areas bubble and sometimes it does not.Whats the catch?


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

There's a chemical agent in the 20 min that causes the mud to dry fast and also causes paint to burn off. Why it doesn't do it to every kind of paint I'm not sure. Use a real drywall primer and you won't have this problem any more.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

I am not sure what causes the bubbling, but with eggshell and higher sheen paints I know that flashing of course is a bigger problem. In eggshell, so far Aura seems self priming without flashing. The high quality washable flat paints have been fine also, as long as the color is not too deep. I have seen the bubbling, but it has been a while and have not seen it enough to know for sure what is up.


----------



## RILEY PAINTING (Oct 17, 2007)

The seneario that I'm talking about is this.I've just finished painting a house and find that there is a couple of patches here and there that need taking care of.I want to get paid and get out asap.So I patch and I do not want to start to have to prime the patches with the required primer as I will have to wait for the primer to dry ,hence the short cut.Just for the record I mostly use S.W. super paint satin.

P.S . DEAN Hows my format now?


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

The format is much easier on the eyes. Thank you.

The only time I have heard of a lot of bubbling on the drywall mud was a homeowner job over hot mud. The mud was allowed to dry in a basement for a few days, but still retained moisture and caused the primer to bubble up.


----------



## RILEY PAINTING (Oct 17, 2007)

So if the mud is 100% dry there should be no problems?What do you mean by hot mud?Also Dean ,just wanted to know how are you finding it here in Michigan at the moment.I guess tough like everyone else.I have started to swing the brush again myself again after several years of being the boss and I'm finding it both a humbling an a refreshing experance.What's your thought's.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

*What is the problem is that you are not priming*



RILEY PAINTING said:


> Why Is It That When I Paint Over Drywall Patches Without Priming Some Times The Paint Bubbles And Some Times It Will Be Ok.i'm Talking About Painting With A Eggshell Paint.i Have Found In The Past If I Leave The Spots Long Enough The Bubbles Will Suck Back Into The Wall But Other Times It Will Turn Into A Major Problem.


It's because you are not priming



RILEY PAINTING said:


> ....What i use to patch is durabond(20 minute)and i prime the spots one time with the eggshell paint.Let it dry .And then paint the whole area with the same paint.As i said before sometimes areas bubble and sometimes it does not.Whats the catch?


That is not priming
Paint a lousy primer/sealer makes
Just as primer a lousy topcoat makes
They are two different things
It's like using framing lumber to sheetrock a wall
Well....except primer looks more like paint than 2X4s look like sheetrock
But the point is valid
Use a primer or primer/sealer



RILEY PAINTING said:


> ....I patch and I do not want to start to have to prime the patches with the required primer as I will have to wait for the primer to dry ,hence the short cut.


Tough crap....that's why you are having problems
Use a primer



RILEY PAINTING said:


> So if the mud is 100% dry there should be no problems?


Incorrect
Use a primer and there _will_ be no problems


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

DeanV said:


> The format is much easier on the eyes. Thank you.
> 
> The only time I have heard of a lot of bubbling on the drywall mud was a homeowner job over hot mud. The mud was allowed to dry in a basement for a few days, but still retained moisture and caused the primer to bubble up.


 
Exactly why I have stopped including painting on any of my residential jobs. It's just too labor intensive.We stopped it 15 years ago. I have found that most homeowners want to do this part of the remodel themselves anyway when they learn of the price break they get. If it bubbles for them then it is their problem. We do however include a coat of pva and a black walkthrough with them with a q-beam before final payment. (Your good if you can pass this test.) That just protects our interest in the job.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

I have had the finish coat bubble up where there was no patch. I read somewhere, ansd it kind of makes sense, that I maybe I did not give the first paint coat enough time to completely dry. Second formed a film, first coat still drying and making little bubbles of air/gases/whatever in the film caused by the second coat. I prime all patches with primer. I know some painters may prime with paint, but it is flat paint, nothing with any kind of sheen.


----------

